# Medical Marijuana health benefits



## 4thstreet1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Studies are being performed to find out how effective marijuana can be at treating major illnesses.

*The health benefits of medical marijuana include:*

*1.Epilepsy
2.Glaucoma
3. Anxiety
4. Alzheimers Disease
5. Cancer
6. Multiple Sclerosis and ALS
7. Muscle Spasms*


----------



## Cannapoop (Jul 5, 2022)

Marijuana is an herb. It contains chemicals called cannabinoids that affect the central nervous system. Cannabinoids are found in the highest concentration in the leaves and flowers, the parts of the herb that are used to make medicine.Some people inhale marijuana for medicinal purposes. Marijuana is smoked for nausea, glaucoma, appetite stimulation, to reduce swelling of mucous membranes, for leprosy, fever, dandruff, hemorrhoids, obesity, asthma, urinary tract infections, cough, anorexia associated with weight loss in AIDS patients, nerve pain, and multiple sclerosis.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

Cannabis , The Miracle Drug


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

Stress


----------

